# New Dan Anderson blog site



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Here is a link to my new blog.  I'll be posting tips on both karate and arnis as well as posting some of the stories that didn't make _Super Dan - A Martial Arts Memoir_.  Come and visit!
http://school.danandersonkarate.com/blog-2/

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll pop in later. I have some DVD's to sell and am always looking for a place to plug them.


----------

